# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  từ chối Amazon để đầu quân cho VinFast

## phuong_hanh3112

*Từ chối Amazon để làm việc cho VinFast*

 "Đó là hồi mùa hè năm 2017. Bà Lê Thị Thu Thủy (Phó Chủ tịch VinFast) đã liên lạc với tôi để đề nghị tôi gia nhập công ty khởi nghiệp sản xuất ô tô tại Việt Nam. Câu trả lời của tôi khi đó là: Không!"

 Tuy nhiên, bà Thủy vẫn tiếp tục thuyết phục ông DeLuca: "Mong ông hãy đến Việt Nam để tận mắt thấy những gì Vingroup đang làm cho người Việt", và ông DeLuca đã đồng ý để từ Detroit, tới Việt Nam, xem xem Vingroup rốt cuộc là gì.

 "Tôi đã bay đến Việt Nam và rất ấn tượng với những gì tôi nhìn thấy. Vì vậy, sau đó, tôi đã ký hợp đồng 3 tháng với VinFast. 3 tháng này là khoảng thời gian để xác định xem, Vingroup có thích tôi không, và tôi có thích Vingroup không".

 Tuy nhiên, cũng trong 3 tháng thử việc tại VinFast, ông DeLuca lại được mời làm việc tại Amazon: "Mọi chuyện đã diễn ra rất tốt, nhưng cũng trong khoảng thời gian này, tôi được Amazon liên hệ để mời vào một vị trí lãnh đạo cấp cao. Vì vậy, sau khi kết thúc 3 tháng với VinFast, tôi phải đưa ra lựa chọn, một bên là làm việc cho Amazon, tập đoàn bán lẻ hàng đầu thế giới có trụ sở tại Washington, Mỹ, và một bên là VinFast, một công ty khởi nghiệp sản xuất ô tô đặt tại Hải Phòng, Việt Nam.

 Cuối cùng, tôi đã nói không với Amazon và nói đồng ý với Vingroup. Và rõ ràng, tôi thấy mình đã quyết định đúng. Tôi nhận ra tầm quan trọng của những việc tôi đang làm, là định hướng cho sự phát triển công nghiệp sản xuất ô tô tại Việt Nam, cải thiện cuộc sống của người Việt."

----------

